# Are you a member of a survivalist group?



## keepitlow (Oct 22, 2009)

If so, how did you find your group? 

How has it worked out for you? What sort of problems or benefits have come about from your group membership?


Thanks


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*Group*

No, not a member of a formal group. Not a very trusting person, but I do have a close network of a few friends and some family. We've each had personal :shtf: moments, and been able to support each other through the various scenarios - flood, tornado, job loss, family sickness, building houses and shelters, etc. I don't go to meet & greets either, but I'm kinda curious what I might learn there... but not enough to make an appearance at one... yet.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I am not a member of a survivalist group other than this forum. I have never really considdered it, I have my own definate thoughts and ideas as to what I want to do and prep for what I feel might happen in my life. I am a solo prepper and would like to get my family on board first.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I am not, largely because I doubt there are any local groups in this Democrat-stronghold part of Maryland. I wouldn't mind finding a local group of folks to share ideas with, network with, maybe develop a large-scale plan to help each other out. Would also be nice to know that there are folks in your area that you could trust when TSHTF.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am not part of any official group, but, I am part of a couple of clubs that are backcountry orientated and we spend lots of time practicing BugOut scenarios, hunting, fishing, etc together.

Each of us has also prepared individually for all kinds of problems and we know that we can rely on each other to a certain extent.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Nope. Me neither. I don't know of any in the area, but I might consider it if the chance arose.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

No organized group here either but we do have 2 other families we trade with for certain things. I believe that in the event of a calamity we could work together for everyone's benefit.


----------



## keepitlow (Oct 22, 2009)

sailaway said:


> I am not a member of a survivalist group other than this forum. I have never really considdered it, I have my own definate thoughts and ideas as to what I want to do and prep for what I feel might happen in my life. I am a solo prepper and would like to get my family on board first.


...would like to get my family on board first.

Yes, I know the feeling. My wife is getting more open to it as life around us decays.


----------



## keepitlow (Oct 22, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> I am not part of any official group, but, I am part of a couple of clubs that are backcountry orientated and we spend lots of time practicing BugOut scenarios, hunting, fishing, etc together.
> 
> Each of us has also prepared individually for all kinds of problems and we know that we can rely on each other to a certain extent.


That sound like a good informal group. Maybe best of both worlds - those prepared to help, while not being stifled under the thumb of some hierarchy of leaders. Now, I'm not against leaders, but once people come to power over others, history shows that power may corrupt them.

In the end, I guess it just all depends on 'how good a group' one gets into - if groups are your inclination And how bad things will get?

My own MO is to go solo. I've never been much of a group person. but I always like to hear both sides of the story

Here is one of the views about survival groups from the Christian survival forum where my thread idea came from. Although their topic was leadership within a survival group.

_"Try this experiment as an individual survivalist- maintain a 24/7 guard duty for a weekend, do at least one patrol around your area, cook and use storage food, pull water from the nearest creek or lake and purify it, wash clothes without power and work in the garden for at least 2-3 hours. That ought to answer your question."_

No, I don't do creek water and 24 hour guards but I do all this and much more now solo.

My opinion is groups do offer benefits with security. Although sometimes groups can work the other way when it comes to security depending on the members.

Even if you hand pick your commune, people change, people die, people go wacky...in short people can be a pain in the ass to deal with.


----------



## Oroborus (Dec 25, 2009)

keepitlow said:


> Even if you hand pick your commune, people change, people die, people go wacky...in short people can be a pain in the ass to deal with.


This is very true and you really don't know how others will deal with a situation when it falls upon them. They might have the BBB(beans,bullets,bandaids) thing down but it doesn't mean a thing about their psyche in a stressful situation.

I myself am solo with just a couple friends that I know that I can trust more than most. If we go in survival mode, it will take months if not years to really weed out those that you can rebuild with. Survivalist groups will be found after the fact and you can be a better judge when you see who the stronger ones are that still have their marbles.

I also don't want anyone to know exactly the preps that I have, survivalism is not a tea party and being in a physical group of people sharing my preps in a sewing circle could be inviting a bigger problem. Nothing wrong talking in cyberspace about these things though.


----------



## keepitlow (Oct 22, 2009)

_survivalism is not a tea party _

Speaking of Tea Party...

I joined a Tea party online forum in Ohio Valley. After 3 or 4 posts they banned me. Was run by a power hungry lady it seems. She only liked to hear herself talk. Said I was a 'trouble maker' for having an opinion.

Had to laugh...didn't the tea parties back in the day cause trouble? Lets hope this lady never makes it into politics...and am happy to not be in any survival group she would run!

Use my experience as reminder to have backups whether they be online support groups or whatever you need for survival. Have many escape routes, many energy options, many self defense options, many solar chargers, multi generators, many and diverse food sources etc.

Diversity and adaptability is the foundation of s survivalist mentality.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Keepitlow,.......ChristianSurvivalForum,.......How do I get in touch, Which one, I,m interested. Sail


----------



## Stu Padasso (Aug 24, 2009)

You can try survivalblog.com in the area of "finding others"....and Good luck ... and be carefull.
Dr. Prepper


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Not a member of any group. I know there are a couple in my area but they are practicing OPSEC and keeping quiet. So I haven't had any luck finding them. However if given the chance and it was the right "kind" of group I would consider offering my "expertise"


----------



## Todays Survival Show (Nov 23, 2009)

keepitlow said:


> _survivalism is not a tea party _
> 
> Speaking of Tea Party...
> 
> ...


Your last sentence is a good one, I like to use the quote from Teddy Roosevelt, in my signature line. Same type of thing.


----------



## Todays Survival Show (Nov 23, 2009)

oldsoldier said:


> Not a member of any group. I know there are a couple in my area but they are practicing OPSEC and keeping quiet. So I haven't had any luck finding them. However if given the chance and it was the right "kind" of group I would consider offering my "expertise"


I'm a member of the common sense, individual responsibility, thrifty, debt free, moderate stockpiling, freedom loving, self defense believing, food storing and government get the heck out of my way...group!

And by the way, oldsoldier rocks!


----------



## Seneschal (Dec 12, 2008)

I never even knew that there were such a thing! Lol, I don't know that I want to join one, though. I mean, I like the forums, and I like groups for other things, but...

ehh. Loose lips sink ships.

I think I'd feel better about non-disclosure about this sort of thing, unless I intend to have enough supplies to either support or defend against those I tell. That doesn't include a whole club...


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't do well with authority. I also have a low thresh hold for people in general. They always wind trying to make me conform to some idea they have that I need to be a certain way and do things a certain way. eh, get lost!I won't be "used" because I have certain knowledge or a certain skill, and every place I have ever read, thats all that they are looking for. Not someone who is a good moral person, who would be a good friend and have your back, no matter what. No, they want people to use so THEY can survive more comfortably. Makes me sick. I don't think that way, so that tells ME alot about those kind of people.Seems to me, with that attitude, they'll wind having to defend themselves against the very people they take in, because they'll over step the line somewhere and have to pay the price of being a User.
I'm all for helping the community in my area should something happen, but I won't be used.And, to me, thats all I see groups as. People using others to help themselves along.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Genevieve - that is why the groups that I am part of are not official prepper or survival groups. The activities that I enjoy the groups also enjoy and we all "prep" to a certain extent. The friendships that we have gained because of the groups are perfect for someone like me .. we do stuff together but not for each other. If I need someone from one of the groups to help me fix a vehicle, I pay them in cash or trade for my time.

We don't "use" each other - we work with each other or pay them straight-up.


----------



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

*survivalist groups*

if you take this entire discussion group as a whole, there are probably not too many that are active in an organized survival group. I imagine that if things get really bad, most people will probably get with some of their neighbors that they may know well, and decide what they can do to pool their resources, and protect each other.

My neighbor is a prepper, and I found this out by accident. I think we are on the same page. My other neighbors and me have known each orther for 30 plus years. I know they would have my back. I would gladly help them out, as I feel this would be to my benefit, and theirs. Some groups will organize as a natural progression of trouble. I think there are many who have no choice but to stay where they are. In most urban neighborhoods as there are around here, I could easily see local neighbors getting together to block streets off, and only let people who had business in the hood, to come through. This armed "guard" would probably come about after a few neighbors had been terrorized by gangs. After that, even people who didn't like guns would be begging someone for help. The local law would probably be useless. They will have bigger fish to fry. Seems that much depends on how bad things get.

I will probably have my grown children to feed, as they think I'm crazy. I can promise you one thing, if things get as bad as i thionk they might, I will make them listen to my lecture, and "rub it in" so to speak. Many people will put the wagons in a circle, and do the best they can. It's just going to be hard times for all. Don't depend on those idiots running the government. You'lll be on your on. good luck.


----------



## NORTH (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm seeing the pro's and cons of solo vs group, I am not at this time a part of a group,though I'm not fool enough to think that I could manage to survive alone. A group, even if it would be five or six folks, or even one or two more people, would increase your'e chances of survival. Consider, in a bug out situation, even a twisted ankle could cut your chances in half! It does'nt take much. I do think about the nature of people, and how many in todays society care only for themselves and to hell with everybody else. Trust is a hard thing to come by. Greaseman, you say you've known your nieghbors for thirty years, I promise you that as well as you know them, there is a butt load you dont know about them and THAT stuff you dont know, is the stuff you really DONT want to know! To make a long story short(too late, I know). People are social animals, we need other people, I dont fool myself to thinking I could find a group of people that I could trust with out any doubt, especially in a SHTF situation, but there is NO WAY I or any one would make it long totally solo.


----------



## Todays Survival Show (Nov 23, 2009)

greaseman said:


> if you take this entire discussion group as a whole, there are probably not too many that are active in an organized survival group. I imagine that if things get really bad, most people will probably get with some of their neighbors that they may know well, and decide what they can do to pool their resources, and protect each other.
> 
> My neighbor is a prepper, and I found this out by accident. I think we are on the same page. My other neighbors and me have known each orther for 30 plus years. I know they would have my back. I would gladly help them out, as I feel this would be to my benefit, and theirs. Some groups will organize as a natural progression of trouble. I think there are many who have no choice but to stay where they are. In most urban neighborhoods as there are around here, I could easily see local neighbors getting together to block streets off, and only let people who had business in the hood, to come through. This armed "guard" would probably come about after a few neighbors had been terrorized by gangs. After that, even people who didn't like guns would be begging someone for help. The local law would probably be useless. They will have bigger fish to fry. Seems that much depends on how bad things get.
> 
> I will probably have my grown children to feed, as they think I'm crazy. I can promise you one thing, if things get as bad as i thionk they might, I will make them listen to my lecture, and "rub it in" so to speak. Many people will put the wagons in a circle, and do the best they can. It's just going to be hard times for all. Don't depend on those idiots running the government. You'lll be on your on. good luck.


These are good points. Now lots of people think we're crazy and don't want to be part of a "survival group." When the SHTF, suddenly we won't be crazy and they will become our best friends overnight. Confusing.


----------



## keepitlow (Oct 22, 2009)

greaseman said:


> if you take this entire discussion group as a whole, ....


Your lucky with your neighbors. My neighbors are Martha Stewart devotees. One lady neighbor called me an ahiole cause I had to park my kids car on the street. (I'm not rich enough like her to afford a 3rd garage.)

Yep, will probably be in the same boat as you with feeding kids. My kids in their 20 don't care anything about prepping or learning to produce food.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I've been in the prep mind set for way too many years, and until the last few years I was the guns and bullets type preper, then thanks to a very strong belief that Y2K was really going to be the first domino I did stock pile some dried foods, beans rice, well yawl know.. 

I am now a member of a family unit of homesteader types, sorta back to the earth types, never fired a gun in their lives, now they are all good shots  and have the right mindset to do what they have to, 

This is a Home schooling family and as such have a few good friends who are of the same mind, all have small live stock and big gardens, most are pretty heavy in the church mind set but that's ok, my family unit would rather dance naked in the full moon light in a swamp then attend a formal church..

But, in a bad shtf I think these people would come together in one place and dig in and work together, most know nothing about anything in the protection area but I can handle that and arm everybody, my role would be more as security as that's my area of expertise, but even I know how to hoe a garden . I can teach marksmanship, I can teach security and how to build fighting positions and such, my knees are too shot to lead a patrol very far but I can teach it and one thing I can still do it shoot and better yet I can teach it very well 

When I was a young buck and in the Corps the best Officer I served under was what we in the Corps called a Mustang, meaning a former enlisted man who became an officer, This man took a 10 ft chain one day and asked one of the men to come up front, handed him the chain and walked away about 20 feet and said "Now, push that chain over here and the lad really tried to do so...he was then told to walk to the LT with the chain, which he did, dragging the chain..

well you can all see where he was going but believe me a bunch of 17 and 18 year old kids didn't. you can't push the chain, you have to lead it, He made his point, you have to be a leader not a pusher, and he always was, first one out, always. I admired him 50 years ago and still do so today.

All can do something, nobody can do all, if you really look with an open mind and observe you will see the kind of people you can work with, it may be the woman of the house and not the man, but in hard times he can be brought around, kids that seem to be nintendo nurds can learn to work, my motto is no workie, no eatie... miss a few meals and the most spoiled kid will be out there hoeing... Ahhh the benevolent dictator !

I guess my point is don't look for a group, look at building your own, that way you get what you want and form it to your mindset which hopefully is a good and honest one.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

> This is a Home schooling family and as such have a few good friends who are of the same mind, all have small live stock and big gardens, most are pretty heavy in the church mind set but that's ok, my family unit would rather dance naked in the full moon light in a swamp then attend a formal church


I guess you need to get together with Naekid on this...



> I guess my point is don't look for a group, look at building your own, that way you get what you want and form it to your mindset which hopefully is a good and honest one


I agree with you, but at the moment I have possibly found a very small group that might fit my needs. Time will tell.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

bunkerbob said:


> I guess you need to get together with Naekid on this...
> *I don't know man, what do nekid Canooks look like?..*
> 
> I agree with you, but at the moment I have possibly found a very small group that might fit my needs. Time will tell.


*From the pics of your place and all the work you've done I'd say your in the best spot and your neighbors would all be possibilities.. never know tho... just having a area group MAG would work well, everybody do their own thing and yet be there for each other *


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

We have seven kids, five are married. All will be here when the need arises. All now how to take care of themselves and have some preps. Plus we have agreements with several families in our area to help each other out including security issues. All of them are quite self-sufficient with high quality kids of their own.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

mosquitomountainman said:


> We have seven kids, five are married. All will be here when the need arises. All now how to take care of themselves and have some preps. Plus we have agreements with several families in our area to help each other out including security issues. All of them are quite self-sufficient with high quality kids of their own.


Seven kids??? damn MMM you don't need to prep you already been surviving just feeding that mob !! :congrat:

I'd say you got it down pat... but if they all come together with grand kids yawl's gonna have an army!! or should I say a Marine platoon? :usaflag:


----------



## TearsOTheDragon (May 9, 2012)

*SO, with preparedness in mind.....*

.....is there a core market for survivalist type stuff? Dehydrated foods, knifes, etc. things that one would need.... I ask because although I am novice to the "bunker mentality" (apologies if this term is offensive...I certainly don't mean it to be), I and my gf's father are considering a business specializing in primarily this type of thing. It would be primarily an online business, but perhaps a couple store-fronts, and vendors (ie Cabella's, etc)

Any thoughts/help would be appreciated!

Thanks,
Tears....


----------



## fedorthedog (Apr 14, 2011)

I belong to a community. We have been thru a major flood and a wind storm as a group. Many are preppers and the rest are just good country folk. We are not a group as far as all of the community is concerned but there is a sub set of preppers who exchange ideas and do some training together. In the end I am sure that the community will come together and work as a group when it hits the fan.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

TearsOTheDragon said:


> .....is there a core market for survivalist type stuff? Dehydrated foods, knifes, etc. things that one would need.... I ask because although I am novice to the "bunker mentality" (apologies if this term is offensive...I certainly don't mean it to be), I and my gf's father are considering a business specializing in primarily this type of thing. It would be primarily an online business, but perhaps a couple store-fronts, and vendors (ie Cabella's, etc)
> 
> Any thoughts/help would be appreciated!
> 
> ...


There is a market for survivalist items, and there are several suppliers in it. Cabelas is extremely high priced, I have their credit card, and usually only cash in my points when they have a sale and get the items I need for free. Honeyville farms is a good source of of long shelf life food. Also alot of items can be found on ebay.

What do you want to bring to the party? How is it different from what is already out there? Sail


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I am not a member of any group. I've had three oppertunites to join groups. One that was far more prepped than me, and had a kinda haunty We'll let you die first feel. 

A female prepper who if I had an advanced prep would have crawled into my bed to replace the prep she lost when her previous boyfriend tossed her. If I was a prepped to her requirements I think I would have passed anyway. 

And a hard core highly political group that seems determined to save the country. I got the feeling they wanted to save it from me. Sorry no, I'm not gonna hang with people I think might kill me for my voting record or who tempt me to have a hunting accident.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

groups have leaders,bosses ect, I've had enough of those kinds of people.they're usually no life, know it all people who spend their whole life telling others what is best for them.


----------



## Fridge (Apr 28, 2012)

lotsoflead said:


> groups have leaders,bosses ect, I've had enough of those kinds of people.they're usually no life, know it all people who spend their whole life telling others what is best for them.


I agree with most of what lotsoflead said here. I do however believe in a command but one with safe guards in place to allow for the majority to finalize a decision. I have been approached by a couple survival groups and yes I did take a good peek. I did find a big power trip at the top and as usual with the person and those first on board as the ones in total control. With my ex military experience as a Army Ranger I felt like they had already fought 3 wars and had much more training than me so I never joined thinking they didn't need me. I just wanted to say that on this forum as a new member very new...I received a message from Austin with warm welcome and a fair say as to my opinions.. Now this is the way it is supposed to be. Hats off to this forum and those who are in charge... Thanks for your dedication and fairness.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

Not a part of a group but would like to meet locals of the same mindset. Found a group that had a meeting a day late. 
Would like to network & know of safe places if you need a stop if SHTF when your out and about get ideas and just talk and feel like the person/people doesn't think I'm the one who's nuts


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

I am not, I suppose a few like minded people planning together wouldn't a bad idea. As far as militias and para military groups, I think you just make yourself a target.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

chris88idaho said:


> I am not, I suppose a few like minded people planning together wouldn't a bad idea. As far as militias and para military groups, I think you just make yourself a target.


I agree, and my purpose would mainly be for informative reasons. I can see a scenario when you thought the person would give u the shirt off his back today; but under other circumstances would take the shirt off you back


----------



## Thecaderider (Jan 16, 2013)

a solo person will be short lived, he needs to sleep, and when he does he is done. to large of a group is not good ,for you to many different leaders (trust me on this ) I keep family close (those I trust only) a few friends . Train , train talk over what each training lesson teaches you.The Caderider


----------



## bluestocking (Jan 10, 2013)

I am not, this forum is the closest I get.

Funnily, someone above mentioned not being comfortable doing it in a democrat-heavy state. I am in a different conundrum: I am actually very liberal and the majority of my friends are also on the liberal end of the spectrum, so they tend to think of prepping as a right-wing thing only. The closest they come to prepping are some jokes and surprisingly in-depth discussions about the zombie apocalypse and how to prepare for that (e.g. "When the zombies come we are going to his place because he has guns and stopping by her place because her husband was an Eagle Scout."). I participate in these conversations because hey, if you prep for a zombie outbreak you are likely ready for other stuff too - plus it's fun - but I don't really let on much about my desire to prep For Real. If it came to a SHTF moment, however, I'd like to think that these same folks would remember the amusing discussions and put them to practical use.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I belong to a couple of groups that meet to practice skills.... canning, dressing deer, learning to dehydrate, shooting, etc. My place is also the BOL for our group. In turn, our group is part of a larger MAG made up of preppers in the area. Each family is responsible for their own preps, but the MAG comes together to help if necessary. We've got military, a couple medics, a NASA engineer, etc. All the adults are proficient in their personal firearms.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

bluestocking said:


> Funnily, someone above mentioned not being comfortable doing it in a democrat-heavy state. I am in a different conundrum: I am actually very liberal and the majority of my friends are also on the liberal end of the spectrum, so they tend to think of prepping as a right-wing thing only.


Bluestocking, if you were truly a liberal, you would not be a prepper. Liberals expect the government to take care of things. Obviously, you don't trust the government or you wouldn't be taking things into your own hands. True liberals wait for FEMA to show up. But don't worry, we won't tell your friends.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes I am, but the other members don't know they are in it. They think we shoot, fence, garden, can, make our own bullets, do our own leather work, make rope, blacksmith, and carry trunks full of medical gear just because several of us were scouts and its fun. We are doing what I have called a tactical camping trip in may. They just don't know that I consider it a bug out drill.


----------



## bluestocking (Jan 10, 2013)

kejmack said:


> Bluestocking, if you were truly a liberal, you would not be a prepper. Liberals expect the government to take care of things. Obviously, you don't trust the government or you wouldn't be taking things into your own hands. True liberals wait for FEMA to show up. But don't worry, we won't tell your friends.


Lol, well I disagree on that count, but I do understand why you say that. While I agree with many of our current president's policies (which I realize is not a sentiment likely to earn me fans in these forums), I realize a) presidents come and go, b) we have screwed with the environment enough that Mother Nature is pissed and sending more powerful storms our way, and it would be foolish to ignore it and just sit by to let FEMA take care of it, c) our government as a whole, on both sides of the spectrum, mess things up. A lot. And now having a job actually working for the Feds (not in Washington or wish big wigs, subject to policymakers to even stay in operation, I feel I have even more cause to be doubtful. Even if nothing ever happens large scale, I prefer to take my Fate into my own hands as much as I can.

I live and grew up I'm am area that experiences heavy snows, including some storms that knocked out power. My parents were never Preppers per se, but they always had extra Just In Case, a product of their own upbringings. It helped us stay comfortable in some big blizzards.


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

Floating solo (just family in house) not a lot of trusted people where I live and the one set of family I started to believe in are a$$'s and non trust worthy


----------



## StoneBear (Apr 26, 2012)

I am not right now but I would like to find a good small group that I could become a member of.


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

No and it isn't even on my radar.

I'm very capable of taking care of myself.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm trying to out a MAG together but I am having issues. Everyone thinks it is a great idea, but they are so busy taking "little Jimmy" to baseball and "little Pam" to soccer, they don't have time to get together, plan, learn, etc. I think they all expect me to get everything planned, setup, and done, which is a major problem since I am disabled and live in constant pain daily. Barely able to move half the time. So I'm starting to think I'm screwed.


----------



## W4OPS (Oct 5, 2012)

If anyone is from around lake of the ozarks in Missouri or the TRI lake area and wants to form a MAG then let me know. I am in the process of buying land in that area as we speak


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> I'm trying to out a MAG together but I am having issues. Everyone thinks it is a great idea, but they are so busy taking "little Jimmy" to baseball and "little Pam" to soccer, they don't have time to get together, plan, learn, etc. I think they all expect me to get everything planned, setup, and done, which is a major problem since I am disabled and live in constant pain daily. Barely able to move half the time. So I'm starting to think I'm screwed.


Same here.... I have several friends who are starting to or have already opened their eyes to what I call "the reality of the new America"... I just had a serious talk with a close friend yesterday.... His eye opening was the local gun show and then trip to adventure outdoors... He wanted some 9mm... He has around 10 different guns and 300-500 rds for each but was down to 50 for his 9mm.... I wanted .223, .40, .22, 7.6x36 (and I have over a 1000 for each except for the SKS which I just bought) - he didn't find any 9, I found a bit of everything, and I bought every round I found.... By the end, he goes are you a prepper? I said, have you seen doomsday preppers... He is like yes... I said, well to me that isn't prepping... Cause I could tell he thought they were crazy from his tone of voice....So i said if you consider that prepping, then no I am not... But, if you consider having gold/silver, a years worth of food, 3000-5000 rds of ammo for each. Gun, hunting, fishing supplies, seeds, water and purification capabilities on hand prepping, then yes I am... He goes ok, what is your reasoning... We had a 30 mi ute talk over lunch... He wants to talk more about it... Goal accomplished? Not quite... But it is a start...

I have 4-5 other families that we shoot together, and are individually planning... I need to find someone with Med background most....


----------



## bluestocking (Jan 10, 2013)

invision said:


> the end, he goes are you a prepper? I said, have you seen doomsday preppers... He is like yes... I said, well to me that isn't prepping... Cause I could tell he thought they were crazy from his tone of voice....So i said if you consider that prepping, then no I am not... But, if you consider having gold/silver, a years worth of food, 3000-5000 rds of ammo for each. Gun, hunting, fishing supplies, seeds, water and purification capabilities on hand prepping, then yes I am... He goes ok, what is your reasoning... We had a 30 mi ute talk over lunch... He wants to talk more about it... Goal accomplished? Not quite... But it is a start...
> 
> I have 4-5 other families that we shoot together, and are individually planning... I need to find someone with Med background most....


I think starting the conversation is at least a start. I have tested the waters with friends using Doomsday Preppers as an example. e.g. "That show is interesting." - vague, but starts the topic. Sometimes I'll add "some of that stuff is kind of nuts, but other things are great ideas even if nothing happens." From there people usually either agree (yeah, self-reliance is great) or knock it down (those people are crazy/doom-and-gloom etc)' which gives me a hint about the mindset.

I mentioned earlier my friends joke about prepping for the Zombie Apocalypse, and as silly as it sounds, most of those skills would be useful in a more realistic SHTF scenario, so if that's what it takes to keep the topic going, hey, let's talk about zombies.

I don't have any people I know who show any interest who also have a medical background (I have told my husband if TEOTWAWKI comes and we ever find a bunker, we need to bring my chiropractor with us lol), but I myself have been gathering supplies and books about traditional healing/medical herbalism, plus I've been looking to take formal classes. I'll be useless in the event of any major injury (I need some EMT friends!), but I figure if I can help with the prevention aspect of things, it's better than doing without completely.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I am. My husbands sister and her fan of 5, my mother, sister, grandfather and 2 friends are our group. Each is responsible for their own food and water, plus buying seeds for the garden at our BOL. My sister in laws hubby is ex LEO so he and my grandfather are in charge of security. Our BOL is owned by my grandfather and I so we know it very well. 

A cousin of my husbands have had her 'AHA' moment and has started prepping. She's a doctor and will be teaching me basic med skills.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Tank_Girl said:


> No and it isn't even on my radar.
> 
> I'm very capable of taking care of myself.


Same plan that I have.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

HozayBuck said:


> ... the best Officer I served under was what we in the Corps called a Mustang, meaning a former enlisted man who became an officer, This man took a 10 ft chain one day and asked one of the men to come up front, handed him the chain and walked away about 20 feet and said "Now, push that chain over here and the lad really tried to do so...he was then told to walk to the LT with the chain, which he did, dragging the chain..
> 
> well you can all see where he was going but believe me a bunch of 17 and 18 year old kids didn't. you can't push the chain, you have to lead it, He made his point, you have to be a leader not a pusher, and he always was, first one out, always. I admired him 50 years ago and still do so today....


We are in agreement.

There are those who are jealous of the natural leaders. They and will do what they can to overthrow, undermine and replace the leaders. Then they spend their tenure pushing the chain.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Would be if I could. Looked into 2 groups. Despite claims they where not open to people who weren't religiously just like them, and another who where frantically preparing to take the country back from people like me who just voted against their political leanings. Have put a feeler out to a few others, but haven't felt a tug back that felt right.


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

i'm not. i wouldn't be opposed to it if i met the right people. i just never have. i wouldnt want to be a part of a group that expects me to be super religious or anything either. i would be happy to just find a group of people willing to share ideas and a bit of elbow grease to get some of my/our preps done. I have been looking around trying to discretely find a group of middle aged/older preppers who want help with the heavy lifting and would be willing to teach a fairly young inquisitive person some things. apparently they arent around here or they are veeeeeewy qwiet.


----------



## menehuni509 (Apr 27, 2012)

I am trying to get some people I know together. Just a group of 3 or 4 families, but while some seem interested, no one other than my husband and myself are really doing anything to prepare for anything. My son has a lot of useful knowledge but can't afford preps, my youngest daughter doesn't believe, and others that do see the writing on the wall don't have the $$$s to spend on preps.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Mene- DOLLAR TREE!!! You can find great preps there. I swear by ours. They are starting to stock kids clothes (shirts, socks and underwear) so it's really helping me stock up my sons stores. Plus, you can get 6 pack of water for $1, many juice packs, snack foods, etc.


----------

